# Suprecur injection query



## kllew (May 10, 2010)

Hi all.

I'm down-regging at the moment and on day 11 of suprecur. Is it normal to get a small round bump (about half a cm diameter) around where you've given the injection. It goes down after rubbing and after a few hours. Just worried I'm not injecting the suprecur deep enough.


----------



## Raymondo (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't remember getting a bump but I did get a solid feeling under the skin which would go down after a while.  The drug did sting as well.  I would use an ice cube to numb the injection site beforehand and then cool it down a bit afterwards. Plus I was told to leave the needle in for 5 seconds after having plunged it all in.
It sounds to me like your skin is just a bit sensitive and I wouldn't worry.
Ask your IVF  nurses if you unsure.
The suprecur did make me feel v tired - especially every afternoon and early evening.
Good luck!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah it can be normal as its an injury to the skin. The suprecur is an injection that just needs to go under the skin so I'm sure your going deep enough.

Always best to ask your fertility nurse if very concerned 
Does it happen every time?

I never used ice as never felt the need as you will work out which bits of your tummy are more sensetive than others also ice cools the liquid and it can be harder some the fluid to disperse, this is especially true with other drugs such as gestone (mentioned just for the recorde)


----------



## Love2BaMum (Dec 15, 2011)

kllew I'm on Suprecur at the moment and I have the same thing. It's looks like a little white lump but mine just disappears on its own.  I don't have it every time I inject, mine also goes red around the area looks a bit like a rash but then it disappears after about 10 mins.

I hope this helps x


----------

